# Pink Sugar- wsp



## MrsFusion (Nov 13, 2010)

I've soaped this twice with two different recipes...both times it has turned my soap yucky dark colored...even when using micas 

All the rest of the FO's I've got from wsp have been wonderful!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 13, 2010)

I recently soaped the Pink Sugar from Wellington and it did the same thing.  From everything I've read on the forum all of the Pink Sugar FOs are going to go dark brown no matter where you get them.  Doesn't it smell great though?


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, I does smell good...just fugly looking soap


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 13, 2010)

I know, mine didn't even go dark evenly so not only is it a weird black brown color it's uneven.  I'm hoping it will just keep getting darker until it all evens out.  If anyone knows of a way to lighten it up at all, do tell.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2010)

I gave up on Pink Sugar. It discolors really dark with colored lather. My customer told me that it stained her washcloth.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Nov 13, 2010)

I was thinking that it would probably be great as a body spray.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 13, 2010)

MrsFusion said:
			
		

> I've soaped this twice with two different recipes...both times it has turned my soap yucky dark colored...even when using micas



Pink Sugar from just about every vendor that I know of off the top of my head goes dark brown because of the high vanillin content. Micas and/or even TD are completely useless with it. It'll still go brown over time.

Vanilla Stabilizer might help, but I've heard of a lot of hit-or-miss results. Hopefully someone who has had good results with it will chime in.

I use the Pink Sugar from ScentWorks and it smells fantastic, but it gives me dark brown soap that also lathers brown. I cut the amount of the FO down to .5 oz ppo once to see if that would help, and it did a little, but not by much- my soap went medium brown and lathered tan. The scent still held up pretty good at .5 oz ppo, for what it's worth.

I pretty much use it exclusively in my lotions, body butters, and perfume sprays now.

IrishLass


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 13, 2010)

I should have research each FO before I bought it!!!  Guess I won't run out of Pink Sugar soap for a longggggg time  

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## queensh (Nov 14, 2010)

I use Pink Sugar Cookie from the House of Soy and I don't have a problem.


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 14, 2010)

Soapsupplies.net has a Pink Sugar FO that discolors *less* than others. It still goes tan, and doesn't smell quite as nice as the SW version, but it works. I have several versions and even though it discolors almost black and gives a yellow/brown lather... I still prefer SW over all others.

FWIW, the Pink Sugar from WSP doesn't smell anything like the real one (and most other dupes), so don't be surprised if you order from somewhere else and it's totally different. It's not them, it's WSP that's off.


----------



## nursenancy (Nov 20, 2010)

I soaped NG's with BC vanilla stabilizer about 6 months ago and it stayed pink.  I just rebatched some trimmings I found in my soap cupboard.  The scent held pretty well, too.


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 20, 2010)

I shredded up one of my pink sugar bars and added to another batch with no FO.  It turned out real nice.  Just a faint scent of Pink Sugar and no discolor


----------

